# Low G.I Yoghurts



## Elaine_Owen (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi all can you tell me which low g.i yoghurts you eat?  i really love yoghurts but not sure which ones to go for.
Thanks Elaine


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Elaine,

I don't know if they are low GI, but I like the Onken biopot yoghurts, also muller lights. I usually have them with a meal, so the glycaemic load is lower.


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Elaine,
> 
> I don't know if they are low GI, but I like the Onken biopot yoghurts, also muller lights. I usually have them with a meal, so the glycaemic load is lower.



yes those onken biopots are soo delicious x


----------



## ceara (Apr 27, 2009)

Is there not a load of sugar in Onken?  19g per 100g or am I being too strict?

Ceara


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

You have to watch anything low fat in the yoghurt department as it often has more sugar. 

Best suggestion is to read the nutritional bits on the pots as that tells you how many carbs and how much sugar


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Most yoghurts are high in sugar, especially the childrens ones, they seem to be all sugar.  Muller Lights are ok as yoghurst go, I haven't tried the Onken ones will have a look later and and so long as they haven't got 'bits' in my daughter will eat them!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

it is the sugar and the fat that makes them more appealing. 

As an adult i am trying to reducate my taste buds to like things with less or zero fat and sugar. I know we need some, just not as much as we have.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2009)

i like muller light yogurts and i like the weight watchers vanilla and toffee ones (half price at sainsburys at the moment!)


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to try making my own yoghurts at weekend. Then I can add what fruit I like and no sugar!


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds great idea let us know what they taste like Caroline x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

muller and onken for me. tried to make my own but it tasted horrid so i didnt eat them lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

silly man trying to make something for himself 
bound to end horribly


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha im a very good cook normally!!!!!! i usually do all the cooking when im at home as the otherhalf hates cooking.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

blimey mine tryed turning the oven on and wondered where the plates went


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 28, 2009)

Sometimes make my own from scratch but tend to use very low fat natural yoghurt and berries - tastes strange when you are used to the Mullerlight variety (which I love but have a poor effect on my blood glucose) but now I really like it.  There is a brand I can get from my local Budgens that is low fat and has no added sugar

Caroline, if home made tastes a bit "tart" you could try stirring in some artificial sweetener if needs be and if it is something you are willing to eat or for your family to eat.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha im a very good cook normally!!!!!! i usually do all the cooking when im at home as the otherhalf hates cooking.



I'm not too keen on cooking myself unless it's cakes. Hubby is a far better cook than me. Home made natural yoghurt needs something added to it to improve the flavour. Plain natural yghurt is an aingredient for all kinds of things too.


----------

